# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  العلامة الدكتور مصطفى سعيد الخن

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* العلامة الدكتور مصطفى سعيد الخن
**
**
*

*هو العالم المربي، وشيخ علم أصول الفقه في بلاد الشام مصطفى بن سعيد بن  محمود الخن، الشافعي، الميداني، الدمشقي، ولد سنة 1923م بدمشق في حي  الميدان من أسرة دمشقية عريقة، كان لها منذ عهود العمادة والمرجعية في  الميدان كله.
*
*نشأ الشيخ مصطفى الخن في كنف والديه في جو اسري يسوده الصفاء  والهيبة والاحترام، وألحقه والده بالكتاب، ثم ألحقه بمدرسة الجمعية الغراء  الابتدائية، ثم انتقل بعدها إلى المدرسة الرسمية في الميدان، وفي عام  (1350ه- 1931م) اكتشف شيخه محمد زرزور علائم النجابة والأهلية عند مصطفى  الخن، الذي كان أحد التلاميذ المنتسبين إلى مكتبه لتعلم القرآن والخط  والحساب؛ واصطحبه شيخه إلى دروس الشيخ حسن حنبكة في جامع منجك، ثم التحق  الشيخ الخن بمدرسة الشيخ حسن حبنكة بالقسم المسائي، وأعجب به شيخه حسن  خطاب؛ لما لمس عنده من مخايل الحفظ والذكاء، ونقل إعجابه إلى الشيخ حسن،  فأوصى به خيرا.*
*ولم تمض مدة حتى حبب إلى التلميذ النجيب طلب العلم، فقرر الانتقال  إلى القسم الصباحي، واحتفلت عائلة الخن في بيت الأسرة احتفاء بأول طالب علم  ينبغ في "آل الخن"، وألبس الطالب مصطفى العمامة بدلا من "الطربوش"..!  وأعلن الأب رعايته التامة له.*
* سيرته العلمية:
**شب مصطفى الخن في جامع منجك، وغدا طالبا مجدا نشيطا، متعلما في  الصباح، ومعلما في المساء، ثم انتقل الأستاذ مصطفى للتدريس في مدرسة  الناشئة التابعة لمعهد التوحيد الإسلامي فأسهم الجمع بين مهمتي التعلم  والتعليم في صنع الشخصية العلمية للشيخ مصطفى الخن، وكان لتوجيه الشيخ حسن  حبنكة الأبوي التربوي أثر كبير في التناغم والتآلف والتكامل بين المهمتين.*
*زار الشيخ مصطفى العديد من العلماء والتقى بهم وأخذ منهم وأبرزهم:*
*الشيخ "علي الدقر" وهو شيخ شيوخ معهد العلوم الشرعية،  ورئيس الجمعية الغراء ومؤسسها، عالم رباني، جمع بين التعليم الشرعي،  والتربية الروحية، وأوجد مدرسة تحتذي في التخلق بأخلاق الإسلام، وكان الشيخ  مصطفى يزوره في مسجده ويحضر بعض دروسه.*
*الشيخ "محمد أمين سويد" وهو عالم مشارك، وأصولي بارع، ومن كبار  علماء دمشق، طلب العلم في الأزهر، وعمل مدرسا في معهد الحقوق، وفي مواقع  علمية عديدة، وقد التقى به الشيخ مصطفى وجلس إليه عندما كان الشيخ محمد  يتردد إلى جامع منجك.*
*الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد الغلاييني: وهو عالم عابد، له في نفوس  الناس مهابة ومحبة، ولي قضاء وأدى العجم، وإمامة وخطابة جامع "قطنا"، وكان  الشيخ مصطفى يزوره دائما، وربما قضي عنده سحابة اليوم.*
*الشيخ "أبو الحسن الندوي" العالم المعروف، والمؤلف المبدع،  والخطيب المفوه، والعضو في العديد من المجاميع اللغوية العربية، وقد لقبه  الشيخ مصطفى في القاهرة حين كان طالبا في الأزهر أول مرة، والتقى به في  دمشق، في جامعتها، ثم في بيت الشيخ حسن حبنكة، وكانت الأخيرة.*
*لقد شارك الشيخ مصطفى في مختلف العلوم الشرعية، ولكنه تخصص في النهاية، وتميز بعلم أصول الفقه، وبعلوم العربية.*
*في مطلع عام (1369ه- 1949م) وصل الشيخ مصطفى إلى القاهرة وانتسب إلى  جامعة الأزهر وقبلوه في السنة الثالثة من كلية الشريعة، ثم حصل على  الليسانس بتقدير ممتاز.*
*وقد تعرف الشيخ على عميد كلية الشريعة د. عيسى منون، ود. عبد الله  موسى، ود. مصطفى عبد الخالق، وأخيه د. عبد الغني عبد الخالق، وأفاد منهم  كثيرا في تخصصه، كما تزود بثقافة إسلامية عالمية، ومنهجية واضحة الطريق  والهدف، ومسلك تربوي رصين الفكرة والتطبيق.*
*عاد الشيخ بعدها إلى دمشق وعمل مدرسا حتى حصوله على شهادة الدكتوراه  بموضوع "أثر الاختلاف في القواعد الأصولية في اختلاف العلماء"، وفي أثناء  ذلك اشتغل بالتدريس في كلية الشريعة بجامعة دمشق محاضرا، بين عامي (1375ه-  1382ه)، وأعير لكلية الشريعة واللغة العربية، بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود  الإسلامية، في الرياض، مدرسا، بين عامي (1382ه- 1386ه).*
*عين بعدها مدرسا ورئيسا لقسم العقائد والأديان في كلية الشريعة،  بالإضافة إلى تعيينه مدرسا في كلية التربية بجامعة دمشق، وبقي في الجامعة  حتى سنة (1404ه- 1983م)، وأسهم إذ ذاك في تأليف الكتب الجامعية منها:  التفسير العام، وقفه المعاملات، ومبادئ العقيدة الإسلامية.*
*وبعد إحالته إلى التقاعد سافر الشيخ إلى المملكة العربية السعودية  للمرة الثانية، فعمل مدرسا في كلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود  الإسلامية، ثم عين أستاذا في كلية التربية للبنات، وعضوا في المجلس العلمي  لجامعة الإمام، وبقي حتى عام (1413ه- 1992م)، وأشرف في هذه المدة على عدد  من رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه.
*
*غرفته الخاصة في جامع الدقاق شهدت تاريخا حافلا بنشاط علمي غزير
*
*وعاد الحنين بالشيخ إلى دمشق مجددا؛ ليصبح بيته مقصد طلاب العلم  والمحبين ودرس بقسم الدراسات العليا التابع لجامعة أم درمان بدمشق، ومركزه  مجمع أبي النور التعليمي، كما درس بقسم التخصص، التابع لمعهد الفتح  الإسلامي، وتدريس مادة أصول الفقه لطلاب السنوات الثلاث في الكلية.*
*وشهدت غرفته الخاصة في جامع الدقاق تاريخا حافلا بنشاط علمي غزير،  تحتوي على مكتبة زاخرة بأمهات الكتب، ومن روادها: الشيخ عبد العزيز  الرفاعي، د. محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي، د. محمد الصباغ، الأستاذ محمود  المارديني، ود. موفق دعبول.
*
* من مؤلفاته:
**بدأ الشيخ مصطفى الخن الكتابة في وقت مبكر، فكان تحصيله وافرا، وكان  صدره يتسع للمشاركة مع غيره من الأقلام، تأليفا وتحقيقا، وكان منها ما هو  خاص به ومنها ما هو مشترك مع غيره من العلماء، ومن مؤلفاته:*
*أثر الاختلاف في القواعد الأصولية في اختلاف الفقهاء.*
*عبد الله بن عباس: حبر الأمة وترجمان القرآن.*
*دراسة تاريخية للفقه، وأصوله، والاتجاهات التي ظهرت فيهما.*
*الحسن بن يسار البصري: الحكيم الواعظ والزاهد العالم.*
*الأدلة الشرعية، وموقف الفقهاء من الاحتجاج بها.*
*أبحاث حول أصول الفقه الإسلامي (تاريخه وتطوره).*
*الكافي الوافي في أصول الفقه الإسلامي.*
*الفقه المنهجي على مذهب الإمام الشافعي، وقد شارك بالتأليف: د. مصطفى البغا، والأستاذ علي الشربجي.*
*العقيدة الإسلامية: أركانها- حقائقها- مفسداتها، وقد شارك بالتأليف: د. محيي الدين مستو.*
*حسن الأسوة بما ثبت من الله ورسوله في النسوة، محمد صديق القنوجي البخاري، بالاشتراك مع د. محيي الدين مستو.*
*إرشاد الفحول إلى تحقيق الحق من علم الأصول، للإمام الشوكاني، بالاشتراك مع د. محيي الدين مستو.*
* وفاته:
**توفي يوم الجمعة 23 محرم 1429ه الموافق 1 شباط/ فبراير 2008 وهو في صلاة الجمعة، في مسجد الحسن بمنطقة الميدان في دمشق.*
*رحم الله شيخنا رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته.*
* مصادر الترجمة:
**مصطفى سعيد الخن، العالم المربي، وشيخ علم أصول الفقه في بلاد الشام, تأليف د. محيي الدين مستو.*
*موقع ويكييديا (الموسوعة الحرة) على الشبكة العنكبوتية.
*
*منقول
*

*
*

----------

